
Saudi Arabia arrests one of tech's biggest investors - imartin2k
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/05/saudi-arabia-arrests-major-tech-investor/
======
ryanx435
It's part of consolidation of political power within the ruling class of Saudi
Arabia. They are arresting people who are not onboard witglh their 2030 vision
to modernize their society and diversify their economy.

The fact this guy was a large tech investor is inconsequential compared to his
resistanc and opposition to the 2030 plan.

~~~
skinnymuch
If he's into tech and stuff, why isn't he on board with their 2030 plans if
it's about modernizing society?

~~~
eagletusk
Modernizing Saudi Arabia is more about religion than tech.

~~~
skinnymuch
Thank you. At the time I didn't want to go down the rabbit hole of looking all
this up.

------
notMick
At least one of the billionaire Princes was reportedly funding the antifa
'riots' on Nov 4. They have been locked up for corruption, and the money for
the riot never appeared, thus people stayed at home. Saudi Princess have been
buying up media for a while, most recently 'the independent' and 'Twitter'.
They have been pushing their own ideological goals.

